# My first Giant!



## cougaraug (Sep 15, 2005)

My first bike, a trek 1200 got it's frame crunched when I got rear ended (with the bike on the back rack). I picked this frame/ fork up on the internet and switched the parts over (I know they aren't up to scratch yet, but I have dura-ace F/R deraileurs on the way for my first upgrade). I've only put about 250 miles on it so far, but what a difference!! I love this thing!!!.


----------



## bots21 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Nice, but..*

Its a great looking bike, always like the yellow/black scheme, but please take the reflectors out of you spokes. Do yourself the favor before getting made fun of out on the road. If you want to be seen at night get a head and tail light.


----------



## cougaraug (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks for helping me dodge a newbie pothole!


----------



## tandembiker (Nov 6, 2005)

*Sweet Bike...*

Hey, Thanks for your post...
I was just at my LBS and saw a used 2003 Team Once just like the one you have.
It is in mint condition and has dura-ace 9 speed...It also has loads of light stuff...wheels etc. No pedals...
They are asking $ 3500 Canadian which is about 4200 USD.
What so you think about the price? Are you really happy with your bike?
I don't have a ton of money to throw at a bike and if I get this one I will have to ride it till the teeth wear off the sprocket.
I am in NO hurry to purchase cause we just got dumped on with 20 CM of snow...but if this is a good deal I will have them hold it till spring.
Thanks again...
Mark


----------



## cougaraug (Sep 15, 2005)

this one is an '02. I love it. The parts I have on right now aren't exactly light weight (then again, neither am I). With the same parts as my trek, the difference is night and day. this bike seems stiffer, accelerates better, and climbs very well. I paid $350 for frame, fork, seatpost and 2 Race X lite stems on ebay.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

*Are you sure?*



tandembiker said:


> They are asking $ 3500 Canadian which is about 4200 USD.
> Mark


Is that conversion correct??? I think that should be about $3050 US


----------



## tandembiker (Nov 6, 2005)

*ooopppss*

Sorry... I was trying to figure out what 3500 USD would cost in Canadian Dollars...
You are right, about 3000 USD is 3500 CDN


----------

